# What is the Height of G scale Buffers



## Harun (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,

I need to know the height of the buffers on the locos.

I mean from the top of the rail to the mid (center) of the buffers.

Thanks in advance.

Harun


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

My LGB Stainz is about 1 3/16", and my Ge 2/4 is about 1 5/16".


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Harun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to know the height of the buffers on the locos.
> 
> ...


 
That will vary from scale to scale and manufacturer. Also the type of coupler. If you want to make a standard Id suggest picking a measurement in the middle of all your stock measurements and adjust up or down to match. If you want a industry standard then check with NMRA and Kadee


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Harun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to know the height of the buffers on the locos.
> 
> ...


Harun,
Firstly, welcome to MLS.
As Jason said, it will depend on scale.
The G1MRA Standards show a height of 35mm above the rail, and 57mm centre to centre, but this is from the 'old' 10mm/ft era.
Now this is not altogether scale as for example on the BR Mark 1 coaches the centre to centre is about 5' 8" which works out at 1/32 to 2 1/8" (54mm).
Centre height above rail is 3' 5 1/2" which in 1/32 would be 1.3" (33mm). 
Now this may not have any bearing on what you are building, so we really need to know that.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, I do believe he indicated the 2 round springy things on either side of the coupler, not the coupler itself.

I'm pretty sure Kadee has no opinion on that ha ha!

Greg

p.s. the first reading I thought it was couplers too.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Greg, the couplers are integral with a single buffer on most narrow gauge. 
Accucraft 'chopper' couplers are like that. They are set about 25mm above the rail except for IOM 1:20.32 which are a little higher.
The OP did say 'buffers' though so he may have meant standard gauge with two buffers which are seperate. 










LGB European NG is about 32mm from the rail top.
The 16mm Association standard for NG buffer/couplers is 25mm from the rail top. (Accucraft UK 1:19).
I'm not sure what 1:32 Gauge 1 standard gauge buffer height is.
The original poster needs to specify what scale/prototype/brand he is running. 

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... did not see narrow gauge in the original post (in fact it is not there!).

Yet another possible answer to a very ambiguous question.

Thanks for the picture Andrew, interesting.

Greg


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Does "G scale" mean the products popularized by LGB, and therefore primarily of European meter gauge prototype?

Since 1:32 scale is usually called "Gauge I," we can (somewhat) safety infer that standard gauge prototype is not the subject of the OP's question.


----------

